# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  برای کنکور 95 چه نوع تستی بیشتر کارکنیم؟!

## Milad98

1 سوالات تالیفی
2 سوالات کنکور های سراسری 
3ازمون های ازمایش(قلمچی , سنجش و..)

الان بحث اینه !چه نوع تستی بزنیم؟
 دوستان کنکوری خوب میدونن بعضی از تست ها میتونه یه دانش اموزو از مسیر اصلی منحرف کنه!
تواین سالهایی که که سوالات کنکور به شیوه های بی سابقی دارن دیده میشن ما باید چه نوع تستی بیشتر کارکنیم!
یا صلاح ما کدوم نوع تسته؟
کدومو بزنیم؟ کدومو نزنیم؟
الویت شما چیه؟

دوستان نظراتشون رو به اشتراک بذارن.

----------


## salam55

به نظر من هر سه تا دقت کنید هدف شما اینه که هر درس و هر مطلب رو کاملا بلد باشین و در واقع  بهش مسلط بشین

----------


## maryamrajaeenia

اول تستهای کنکور پنج شش سال اخیر به بعد
بعدم تستهای تالیفی اگه وقت شد

Sent from my HUAWEI G610-U20 using Tapatalk

----------


## Milad98

up

----------


## artim

> 1 سوالات تالیفی
> 2 سوالات کنکور های سراسری 
> 3ازمون های ازمایش(قلمچی , سنجش و..)
> 
> الان بحث اینه !چه نوع تستی بزنیم؟
>  دوستان کنکوری خوب میدونن بعضی از تست ها میتونه یه دانش اموزو از مسیر اصلی منحرف کنه!
> تواین سالهایی که که سوالات کنکور به شیوه های بی سابقی دارن دیده میشن ما باید چه نوع تستی بیشتر کارکنیم!
> یا صلاح ما کدوم نوع تسته؟
> کدومو بزنیم؟ کدومو نزنیم؟
> ...



اول توی این زمان تست تالیفی و ازمون ها از بهمن به بعد تست کنکوری

----------


## khaan

درس به درس فرق میکنه.
درس زیست شناسی صرفا با تست های سراسری نمیشه موفق شد چون رتبه های دو رقمی که همه تست های سراسری رو کار کردن توشون درصد 40% در زیست هم داریم.
درس هایی مثل عربی هم تغیرات زیادی داشتن و خیلی از تست های قدیمی کنکور دیگه به درد نمیخور. 
به نظر من داشتن تست های تالیفی خوب یکی از آپشن های مهم هر کتاب تستی هست در حال حاضر.

----------


## مسعود قهرمانی

ببینید روش شما اینه که قسمت بندی یه مبحث رو یاد میگیرید.بعد از اینکه یک مطلب رو یاد گرفتید با تست های تالیفی خودتون رو محک بزنید بعد برید تست های سراسری کار کنید.مهمترین چیزی که شما باید بهش توجه کنید فهمیدن منطق سوالای سراسری هر درس کنکور میباشد.که این مهم فقط با بررسی سوالات سراسری حاصل میشه.پس سعی کنید که سوالای تالیفی رو بیشتر کار کنید که منطق سوالات سراسری رو داشته باشند.
در ضمن اگر تست تالیفی مثه درس ریاضی زیاد سخت بود خودتونو زیاد درگیرش نکنید فقط تمرکز بیشترتون رو تست های سراسری باشه.

----------


## magicboy

هر مبحثی که میخونید تست سراسری و تالیفیشو بزنید
چه کاری از الان فلان ماه تست کنکور بقیش تالیفی یا برعکس
یه کتاب خوب بگیرید بعد از خوندن درسنامه تستای تالیفی رو از اسون به سخت بزنیدبدون زمانبندی و بعد تستای کنکورو تو زمان مشخص و استاندارد بزنید

----------


## reyhane

هر درس و مبحث که میخونین تست های کنکور هاش رو حل کنین وقت شد تست های تالیفی 
مهم اینه نکته ای رو بفهمین از تست ها 
حتی شده صد تا تست بشه صد نکته فهمید ازش
نه اینکه پونصد تا تست یه دونه نکته

----------


## daniad

خوب برای هر درس فرق داره

بنظرم عمومی همون تستای کنکور کفایت میکنه

اختصاصیم اول سراسری بعد جامع های سنجش و بعد تالیفی

بخصوص داخل درس شیمی بنظرم هر جور شده تستای سنجش سال اخیرو کامل بزنید
این نکته هم دقت کنید که اگه چند تا تست رو بارها بزنید و به تیپشون مسلط شید خیلی بهتر از اینه که تعداد زیادی تست بزنید ولی دوباره چند روز بعد نتونید حلشون کنید

----------


## sina a

به نظر من هرسه

----------


## sina a

به نظر من هرسه

----------


## aliseydali

به نظر من تست های تالیفی و ازمون های ازمایشی .

تو اکثر کتابهای بازار لابه لای تست های تالیفی تست های کنکور گنجونده شدن یعنی شما میتونید این تست ها را هم کار کنید 

اینجور نباشه که هر تست کنکوری دیدید از روش بپرید و بگید که نه دیگه سوال مطرح نمیشه 
نه اینجور نیست خیلی از سوالات کنکور سراسری سال های گذشته قبلا طرح شدن ولی بیانشون عوض شده 


موقق باشید

----------


## rezmile

تست های 4 گزینه ای

----------

